# Lumpkin County Club -1500 acres



## quiver (Jun 4, 2012)

1500 acres in Lumpkin County.  Club is about 15minutes from downtown Dawsonville.  Nice variety of terrain with deer, turkey and bear.  Dues are $550 per year for a family membership.  We have about 25 food plots and a powerline runs thru part of the club.  We have 30 members and run a open club with no reserved spots.  We also use a pin in/pin out system during deer season.  We have a gated camp with no power or water.  We only have one spot available due to a current member needing to get out.  Please contact Jim (706-692-8396) or Jason (678-858-7953) to get more details or to set up a time to take a look at the property.


----------



## mightykasey14 (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you still need members?  What are your rules on guest?  Thanks


----------



## redtick13 (Nov 11, 2012)

*hunting land*

im looking for land for me and my kids. we live in cumming ga. we dont drink and were use to qdm deer. if you have any openings call my name is wayne keys 770-781-5680


----------



## hunter16 (Jan 2, 2013)

im moving to dalonega this summer and would like to find some where close to hunt for the 2013 season.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Could you let me know if you have any openings i need 2 memberships. e-mail me at wayne.lively@hotmail.com 770-315-6895 thanks.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 17, 2013)

Photos?  I'm interested


----------



## Larry55 (Jan 21, 2013)

Let me know if you have any openings 770-533-3002


----------



## khicken (Feb 11, 2013)

if any openings please call very interested 904-813-3947


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 11, 2013)

They want know till about May if they have any.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 11, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> They want know till about May if they have any.



You gonna get on it . Let me know.


----------



## jlkank0924 (Feb 13, 2013)

Im very interested in a membership for the 2013 season please let me know when you do if there will be any available cell# (251) 424-7424 e-mail: jlkank0924@aol.com

Thanks,

Josh Killough


----------



## Deerhunter1989 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm interested in the property I was wandering if u still had room and when I can check out the property. Call me at 6787498010


----------



## Jriley (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm interested as well. Text me at 770-310-3834.


----------



## ted3655 (Apr 24, 2013)

Please call me if you still have an open membership (706) 974-8909 Ted


----------



## TimF3648 (Jan 2, 2014)

Very interested. 
Looking for a closer to home lease from 2014-15.  

I live in Gainesville and have been travelling to Washington County for the past 4 years

Can you give me a location

Please keep me in mind for any openings?

Tim


----------



## ted3655 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am very interested in membership. Please call me at 706-974-8909 or PM me.

Ted


----------

